# The effects of a small grain harvest...



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Agnews on USDA, a drought harvest, and pricing.

Regards, Mike

http://www.agweb.com...mall_corn_crop/


----------



## steve in IN (Sep 30, 2009)

Excellent read. I am on the fence about Gulke but must say that he has been making more sense this year. Demand destruction of the magnitude we are about to see has not happened since 1979. This came about from a non ag action imposed by the government. At the time it seemed noble but in hindsight was a foolish venture. I do not see an embargo on exports coming but they hold alot of cards right now. I have been talking to my friends who only grow crops but no avail. I have a very bad gut feeling about the next few years. Only time will tell. Best of luck to all Steve


----------

